
Show HN: Stream Torrent from Yours Browser - linguinj
http://popcorntime.tube
======
throwaway888abc
Any chance for open sourcing it ? Would self-host to keep community up (or
something similar exists?).

2 feature request:

\- add subtitles (automaticaly choose from torrent archive or by upload)

\- stream/video by magnet link

Thanks!

------
linguinj
Static website build with React, YTS Torrent API and WEBRTC

~~~
thatcat
Nice work! Been reading abt webrtc and would be interesting to check out the
code if it’s available somewhere.

------
summitsummit
does this remove the liability of torrenting downloads from the user, or is
the torrenting still happening clientside?

~~~
linguinj
It is happening in the client side, there is a torrent client built in the
client side js bundle.

